# Your favorite Port!



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

I have been indulging in some Port as of late and am wondering if you Gorillas have any favorites! I have been digging Croft LBV 1997 as of late.

yummy, 

ATLHARP


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

ATLHARP said:


> I have been indulging in some Port as of late and am wondering if you Gorillas have any favorites! I have been digging Croft LBV 1997 as of late.
> 
> yummy,
> 
> ATLHARP


stone hill, any year, as i'm not that good at judging wines... (i also drive by their place along hwy 70 in Missouri between KC and STL).

i did get a nice bottle of Fonseca (can't remember the year), but the stone hill is still better.


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

Port is a bit too sweet for me. I've tried it a few times but can't really get into it. I love wine though.

Nice avatar IHT.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Any port in a storm for me!

J/K, gonna try my first port on Thursday if they serve it at Morton's Steakhouse. Hear it goes well with a good cigar.


----------



## PABill (Apr 29, 2005)

I had a Monte #2 with some Sandeman Tawny Port this weekend. Great combination! The sweetness of the port goes well with full bodied cigars. I also have some Dow Boardroom to try. Here is a site with some great port info if you're interested:

http://www.intowine.com/port.html


----------



## pinokio (Feb 7, 2005)

Porto Ferreira, Sandeman, Tawny, there are lots to choose from. I get hold of Port straight from the producer, Douro region, fantastic stuff. :al 

Had some last night with a SLR Regio, superb combination!! Unfortunately Chelsea lost to Liverpool and Mourinho was kept from winning evrything possible.


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

Guys, 

Check out some Taylor Fladgate Late Bottled Vintage (LBV) 1999. It's around $20-$25 a bottle. It's nice and fruity (not really sweet) with real nice texture. The best I have had on the moderate priced end for cigars.

Check it out!

ATLHARP


----------



## Lumpold (Apr 28, 2005)

pinokio said:


> Had some last night with a SLR Regio, superb combination!! Unfortunately Chelsea lost to Liverpool and Mourinho was kept from winning evrything possible.


Rafa, Rafa, Rafa! Didn't it just make my cigar that much sweeter too? But, Mourinho is a little arrogant, and maybe doesn't deserve to win everything? 
as for his 'The best team lost' qoute, well, sirely the best team had a rock solid defence and 4 times the amount of shots on target... 96 minutes and only one shot on target, that ain't the best team, thats sh*t.


----------



## ProSpkr (Dec 25, 2004)

1994 Cockburn's!


----------



## SHREK (Apr 9, 2005)

Was just given a bottle of Feist Vintage Port 1991. Very nice with the cigar of your choice and your favourite aged cheese. :al


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

SHREK said:


> Was just given a bottle of Feist Vintage Port 1991. Very nice with the cigar of your choice and your favourite aged cheese. :al


1991 was a "declared" year for Port and I imagine is quite a nice drink. They say that '91 is a small vintage but one of the best since 1985.

Cheers,

ATL


----------



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

ATLHARP said:


> 1991 was a "declared" year for Port and I imagine is quite a nice drink. They say that '91 is a small vintage but one of the best since 1985.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> ATL


77 Fonseca was the best vintage I've had. As far a regular everyday port I would suggest the 97/94 Porto do Noval LBV. Dutschke and Yalumba from Australia are excellent tawny's.


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

Navydoc said:


> 77 Fonseca was the best vintage I've had. As far a regular everyday port I would suggest the 97/94 Porto do Noval LBV. Dutschke and Yalumba from Australia are excellent tawny's.


I hear '77 was a great year for Port. The best I have had so far is some LBV Croft from 1997. It's an excellent port and goes down real smooth with cigars. Ron who frequents this list (and lives 2 minutes from me) recieved a bottle of it for working on my computer and I think he has polished off about 3/4 of it so far in the past couple of days. He told me today it was "heavenly", so I take it that its pretty good. Keep an eye out I found a couple of bottles for around $20. They're still around!

ATL


----------



## Eichen (Sep 1, 2003)

I really can't get into vintage port. I think it's wasted on me. I could never figure out how to decant the stuff correctly. What do I drink when I'm in a Port mood?

Clocktower Tawny
Galway Pipe
Noval Ruby

All under $20 for you value hunters!


----------



## hungsolo (Jan 28, 2005)

I'm just getting into Port myself and I'm starting with the cheap stuff and building from there.

I've found Warre's NV Warrior Port isn't too bad. It's a bit sweet, so watch out.


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

I was just recently introduced to a good Port. I have absolutely no idea what it was but I think I might have to go pick up a bottle...... any bottle. 

I was very impressed with the way it followed an outstanding meal. I think some Port might have to go on my regular "To Drink" list along with any and all Whiskey and a good Martini.

Thanx for all the recommendations on Port guys I'll check 'em out. Any other suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

LasciviousXXX said:


> I was just recently introduced to a good Port. I have absolutely no idea what it was but I think I might have to go pick up a bottle...... any bottle.
> 
> I was very impressed with the way it followed an outstanding meal. I think some Port might have to go on my regular "To Drink" list along with any and all Whiskey and a good Martini.
> 
> Thanx for all the recommendations on Port guys I'll check 'em out. Any other suggestions would be appreciated.


Yeah,

Try out a good Ruby Port, something like Graham's or Taylor-Fladgate. They are both relatively inexpensive (around 13-15 dollars), and go real nice with cigars!

Enjoy,

ATL


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Thanx ATLHARP..... I'm definitely gonna have to pick some up for myself. I don't know why but I prefer a nice Port with a cigar rather than my traditional Whiskey or Martini. Weird. 

Sounds good, I'll pick some up.


----------



## sgoselin (Dec 12, 1997)

Navydoc said:


> 77 Fonseca was the best vintage I've had.


Oh yeah, 77 was a great year in general and 77 Fonseca is one of my all time favorites. Personally I give a slight edge to the 70 Fonseca, but thats just me. However, vintage Port is tough. Very expensive, needs decanting and should be drunk imediately once it is opened. Most of the time I go for aged Tawnies. My favorite houses are Grahams, Fonseca or Taylor Fladgate. Occasionally I like a Barros Colheita preferably a 66.


----------



## Thurm15 (Jan 28, 2005)

Ever try Night Train?


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

ATLHARP said:


> I hear '77 was a great year for Port. The best I have had so far is some LBV Croft from 1997. It's an excellent port and goes down real smooth with cigars. Ron who frequents this list (and lives 2 minutes from me) recieved a bottle of it for working on my computer and I think he has polished off about 3/4 of it so far in the past couple of days. He told me today it was "heavenly", so I take it that its pretty good. Keep an eye out I found a couple of bottles for around $20. They're still around!
> 
> ATL


"Heavenly" is almost appropriate. As I write this, I am finishing the last is the croft and sending my first Monte Afrique to a firey death!!!! Thank you again for the Croft!!


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

ATLHARP said:


> Yeah,
> 
> Try out a good Ruby Port, something like Graham's or Taylor-Fladgate. They are both relatively inexpensive (around 13-15 dollars), and go real nice with cigars!
> 
> ...


Your Makin my mouth water as I read this.... Love the Grahams and a great price to boot


----------



## BMLawler (Oct 14, 2003)

Sandeman 20yr Tawny Porto


----------



## One Lonely Smoker (Jan 21, 2005)

Jeff said:


> Port is a bit too sweet for me. I've tried it a few times but can't really get into it.


 That's MY thing, who can stand the *SWEETNESS* of the stuff!11


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

I think One Lonely that for me at least its more of a dessert drink. Y'know, skip the cheesecake and go for the Port. Almost like a dessert replacement..... hell, I'm sure its healthier for you than cheescake anyway


----------



## par (May 22, 2005)

I have a (small) port collection. Like the fonsecas, i got a collection of early 80's fonsecas which definately are developing well.

I also got some california ports. They are pretty bad and best avoided (someone gave them to me).


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

BMLawler said:


> Sandeman 20yr Tawny Porto


One of my favorites, too. 
A bit more affordable are some wonderful 10 year old tawny ports like Taylor Fladgate and Grahams. Another decent inexpensive tawny is called Hardy's Whiskers Blake (from Australia). A bargain at $11.

I just discovered another Australian that is heaven in a bottle. It is Chateau Reynella - Old Cave. A 12yr tawny.

:al


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

pnoon said:


> I just discovered another Australian that is heaven in a bottle. It is Chateau Reynella - Old Cave. A 12yr tawny.
> 
> :al


I checked the bottle the next morning, it was 20% alcohol. No wonder I had trouble getting off to work. That was a great port, a reddish tawney port!


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

galaga said:


> I checked the bottle the next morning, it was 20% alcohol. No wonder I had trouble getting off to work. That was a great port, a reddish tawney port!


Most ports are 18%-20% :al :al :al


----------

